# Hello



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.

You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 15, 2017)

Social security number
Bank account routing number
Debit card number and password 
Date of birth


----------



## Tilly (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 15, 2017)

Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Social security number
> Bank account routing number
> Debit card number and password
> Date of birth



STFU you cockzucker


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Social security number


Exists some supose


> Bank account routing number


Remains undisclosed


> Debit card number and password


are for me disposed


> Date of birth


From whence I grows


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


Only those who ride the midnight express would know the answer.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 149411


Dili Dili Tilly


----------



## Tilly (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 149411
> ...


Ummmm
Wot???....


And welcome!


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Social security number
> ...


Lying in your first post isnt a good thing


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol welcome man!


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


An accusation made, some say will be repaid, in the coin of the accuser who would surely be the loser.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Lol welcome man!


Thank you!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?
> ...



I like PixieStix she's good


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


The fair Pixie is indeed as good as there is.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Hmm...are you saying she is a good conversationalist or that you've 'had' PixieStix?   Inquiring minds and all that....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mr PixieStix said:
> ...



PixieStix likes all my comments, this is how I rate people if they are agreeing that I'm right, then they are okay


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mr PixieStix said:
> ...


To know such things, all would desire, but I would never devulge, even engulfed in fire.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


In time I will read and know myself, I look forward to it.


----------



## Peach (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.



Do you like fish or poultry the best?


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Peach said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


I never make generalizations, it depends on their personalities!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?



^^^^ This:


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2017)

Welcome and hi to Mr Pixie!


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Welcome and hi to Mr Pixie!


Why thank you gracie!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2017)

Pixie is good peeps. So her choosing you is a good sign.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.





Are you crazy? That is my question


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 15, 2017)

Cat avatar increases likelihood of being a good bloke by 1000%.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Pixie!  I don't need any of your personal info to welcome you here.  See you on the forums!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Cat avatar increases likelihood of being a good bloke by 1000%.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Welcome and hi to Mr Pixie!



^^^^ Gracie is good Mr PixieStix


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and hi to Mr Pixie!
> ...


Good for what?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 15, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.


Greetings, fellow Earthling....

Do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


Only when flying in the sky, with  pilots named graves and jabbar well on high.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


A question often asked, as you well know, after all you asked me to come and not go!

(and you thought I would not when you asked me...)


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Cat avatar increases likelihood of being a good bloke by 1000%.


Cats are the greatest of creatures, the perfect killing machines, and all we want to do is hold and kiss them.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Hi Pixie!  I don't need any of your personal info to welcome you here.  See you on the forums!


Mr Pixie if you please good sir, the magnificent Pixie and I are two seperate people!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Cat avatar increases likelihood of being a good bloke by 1000%.
> ...



Agreed. Check out this glorious specimen:




Venus the Two Face Cat


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome Mr. Stix!

Hope all is well. Golly Gosh and darn it, it's so good to have you among us!

Oh, a cat!

Screw it, where's that damn delete post button?


----------



## miketx (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.


What troll are you?


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


Why none at all, just here to view this merry ball.


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 16, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Welcome Mr. Stix!
> 
> Hope all is well. Golly Gosh and darn it, it's so good to have you among us!
> 
> ...


I'm sure such a button you could find if you'd only try harder and clear your mind!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.



Well, other than having a respectful crush on PixieStix for oh so many years, I feel well .. okay about this... 

She's Great, you Are a very Lucky Man...

...welcome to the USMB...


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't have a boyfriend, don't want a boyfriend. I don't have a husband, don't want a husband. So everyone can please get your minds out of the gutter. Thanks   Mr PS is my friend


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> I don't have a boyfriend, don't want a boyfriend. I don't have a husband, don't want a husband. So everyone can please get your minds out of the gutter. Thanks   Mr PS is my friend


I bet he is.........


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> 
> You may ask me anything, all answers will be true, from a certain point of view.



Your cat avatar looks sick. I see a hairball coming up. 

Welcome to the post-apocalypse. Let us know if you see a boy and his dog.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> I don't have a boyfriend, don't want a boyfriend. I don't have a husband, don't want a husband. So everyone can please get your minds out of the gutter. Thanks   Mr PS is my friend



Sheesh, "respectful crush" where did I go wrong..


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 22, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a boyfriend, don't want a boyfriend. I don't have a husband, don't want a husband. So everyone can please get your minds out of the gutter. Thanks   Mr PS is my friend
> ...




No, I thought what you posted is sweet. I was just setting the record straight.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 22, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I am looking for a friend you can hug at the grocery store and still have your wallet after.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 22, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


OK Pixie...

Spill it...

Come clean...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 22, 2017)

Peach said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Pixie asked me to join, so i have arrived.
> ...


Welcome Mr. Stix.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr PixieStix said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



mmm, it appears you lost your chivalry somewhere along the way.. You should apologize


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Mr PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The voice of experience.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 24, 2017)

Ropey's fulla crap.

Meanwhile, I'm getting my bandwidth throttled and having a hard time for what?

Oh yeah, Speaking my mind.

Guess what? I am not going to stop doing that. This board is supposed to be about free speech, but I got throttled.

Keep that in mind.


I ain't changing. I did nothing wrong.

Somebody did bad.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 24, 2017)

Ropey said:


>



Ropey -- you keep running off and I'm unfriending you...  You got an excuse this time?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2017)

Every-time.  





flacaltenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If I don't do it, I'll lose my better half and that's no way to treat a lady, a woman....


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 24, 2017)

_You'll find that you dislike more people than you like... though, you'll love me, of course, everyone does~_

_Welcome to the forum, I suggest staying out of the Flame Zone, and don't feed the Trolls._


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 24, 2017)

Ropey said:


> Every-time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's still cheating on US -- buster..


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Every-time.
> ...





Someone in my household has been leaking fake news.


----------



## mal (Sep 26, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?



Brother... How have you been?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 26, 2017)

mal said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?
> ...


Hey mal, long time.


----------



## mal (Sep 26, 2017)

And then some...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2017)

mal said:


> And then some...



Is that you, Jake?


----------



## mal (Sep 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > And then some...
> ...



This is mal... Always is.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2017)

mal said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...


Shit! Jake's been gone 2 months. Figured he'd have a drawer full socks by now.
Wassup, mal? Where ya been?


----------



## Mr PixieStix (Sep 28, 2017)

Please delete my account, thank you.


----------

